# nice coastal and black woma



## rodney (Feb 15, 2011)

nice coastal I hope to breed this year. a couple of people have asked about the black woma so here are a couple of recent photos


----------



## eamonn (Feb 15, 2011)

Amazing! Great specimens  Thanks for sharing


----------



## cadwallader (Feb 15, 2011)

i im sooo jealious of your woma any offspring coming soon, put my name down PLEASE


----------



## syeph8 (Feb 15, 2011)

how old is that black woma? has he/she had any offspring yet? would be very interesting to see if this trait is inherited.


----------



## crikey (Feb 15, 2011)

chocolate woma mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm nice 
nice woma mate any off spring from her/him yet im interested
wouldnt it be a melanistic woma


----------



## hornet (Feb 15, 2011)

wow, thats is one sexy woma, any idea on locality? BTW that coastal is nice aswell


----------



## AshMan (Feb 15, 2011)

really do like the woma  i like the way the orange carries on down the neck for abit, very cool


----------



## thals (Feb 15, 2011)

That woma is awesome! Beautiful coastal too!


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Feb 15, 2011)

That Woma is insane! Deserves it's own thread with pics from hatchling to adult...


----------



## wasgij (Feb 15, 2011)

not usually into the whole crossing species thing but sure would be interesting to cross that woma with a bhp. very cool looking animal already though!


----------



## hornet (Feb 15, 2011)

wasgij said:


> not usually into the whole crossing species thing but sure would be interesting to cross that woma with a bhp. very cool looking animal already though!


 
A jet black Aspidites, that would be nice although with this it probably wouldnt be too far off making a pure black pure woma


----------



## reptileaddiction (Feb 15, 2011)

Love that Woma Rodney. I should still be at the top of the list right?


----------



## syeph8 (Feb 15, 2011)

Den from Den Pythons said:


> That Woma is insane! Deserves it's own thread with pics from hatchling to adult...


 
deserves it's own website if you ask me. and if it is a genetic trait, then a good name for the trait to go along with it as well. like "shadow woma", or "night python" as opposed to simply calling it melanistic. i think this works well for the night tigers, as opposed to just calling them striped boiga.


----------



## lgotje (Feb 15, 2011)

ur coastal is sweet but that woma is insane whats it temperment like?


----------



## hornet (Feb 15, 2011)

syeph8 said:


> deserves it's own website if you ask me. and if it is a genetic trait, then a good name for the trait to go along with it as well. like "shadow woma", or "night python" as opposed to simply calling it melanistic. i think this works well for the night tigers, as opposed to just calling them striped boiga.


 
have a comp to name the line, who ever chooses the winning line gets a free hatchie lol


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 15, 2011)

hornet said:


> have a comp to name the line, who ever chooses the winning line gets a free hatchie lol


Shadoma?
Blacksayi?
Nightsayi?
Oh wait, GHOMA!
(Ghost Woma)


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 15, 2011)

Ive been thinking about that Woma Rodney..SHOWOFF..LOL..So can you please answer the question,any babies happening anytime soon..That is such a STUNNING snake,it defiantly deserves TOP PRIZE...Jet black with the orange head with little striping.I bet it looks even better in the flesh...Top looking Coastal also..


----------



## pythrulz (Feb 15, 2011)

Both very nice rodney when you do breed them let me know a lot of people will be interested in buying a pair both look ubique the black woma is stunning and if you where to selectivly breed the woma in a few years you would be able to breed an all black one witch would be rare


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 15, 2011)

pythrulz said:


> Both very nice rodney when you do breed them let me know a lot of people will be interested in buying a pair both look ubique the black woma is stunning and if you where to selectivly breed the woma in a few years you would be able to breed an all black one witch would be rare


 
Wouldn't look as good, the orange head makes it stand out.


----------



## congo_python (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice woma mate


----------



## bkevo (Feb 15, 2011)

real nice bud, sweet stripes too


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Feb 15, 2011)

what too say, but WOW


----------



## Bloomster (Feb 15, 2011)

stunning woma, what locality was the parents mate??


----------



## krefft (Feb 15, 2011)

I wish I was you Rodney.
Both are fantastic. You must have been one hell of a guy in a past life


----------



## AUSHERP (Feb 15, 2011)

haha i wish i was you rodney. classic.
were any of its siblings similar?


----------



## benninsw (Feb 15, 2011)

thanks for sharing, they are both awsome! Have to go update my wish list now


----------



## rodney (Feb 16, 2011)

thank you both the coastal end the woma will be going on to three years old this breeding season hopefully this year they'll both breed . locale is R.H.D


----------



## Braidotti (Feb 16, 2011)

That Woma is awesome, I would love to own one like that. 

Also do you have any more pics of the woma ?


----------



## shortstuff61 (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice Coastal
AMAZING Woma!

And I'm with Plimpy, the orange really looks good against the black.


----------



## cadwallader (Feb 16, 2011)

i think it is safe to say the your snake is the MOST wanted woma at this point in time....


----------



## edstar (Feb 16, 2011)

Two very nice snakes! your a very lucky person!


----------



## lisa5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Fantastic woma- never thought they could be black. Coastal is awesome too!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 16, 2011)

I feel so sorry for that coastal 
It's a cracker & you've done it no favours by posting pics of it in the same thread as that
brilliant woma. You know you have a ripper snake when it can overshadow (more like eclipse) a nice stripey like that. 

It (the woma) looks better every time you post it, & I'm sure it's twice as stunning in the flesh (or "in the scale" as the case may be). You'll have plenty of interested parties waiting to see if it's inheritable.


----------



## hugsta (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow, stunning woma. Hope it proves inheritable for you. Grats.


----------



## hrafna (Feb 16, 2011)

very nice coastal. good luck with the breeding!!!

come on people show the coastal some love!

having said that, the woma is stunning! hope you can establish the line as i want one!


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 16, 2011)

I wonder when-if it breeds,will any of the hatchies be dark.I hope it does throw some different babies,i love the "special snakes" that are just a freak of nature,without being xbred etc.I also fell sorry for the Coastal as its a stunning snake also,BUT not as good as the Woma..So Rodney do you have a partner in mind when its time for breeding,if so does it look anything out of the ordinary,or just a standard looking one.Fingers crossed you get some extrordinary looking hatchies...Best of luck...


----------



## maanz641 (Feb 16, 2011)

wow that woma is super cool ,i never seen one like that before ,awesome


----------



## Sutto82 (Feb 16, 2011)

Beautiful coastal........ but like everyone else, that Woma is crazy good looking!


----------



## AusConstrictors (Feb 22, 2011)

wow wow wow wow love that woma did you breed him/her or was she purchased


----------



## sammy_01 (Feb 22, 2011)

spectacular woma, wow that's the best.


----------



## GTsteve (Feb 22, 2011)

Far out!


----------



## whyme (Feb 22, 2011)

That woma mate. Hole eee Sheeeeeit! What an awsome looking snake!


----------



## spotlight (Feb 22, 2011)

i had a woma just like it ( then i woke up!! ) lol. great looking snake


----------



## 1stprincess (Feb 22, 2011)

what an amazing woma..good idea hornet..lol.


----------



## HydroGoat (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh wow, that Woma is gorgeous - I am starting to see what you all mean about herps being addictive, I haven't even got one yet!


----------



## graedesire (Feb 23, 2011)

I know it's been said but that Woma is awesome!!


----------



## bussers (Feb 23, 2011)

lovely woma


----------



## rodney (Jun 13, 2011)

*Looking good this year*


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 13, 2011)

Drooling!!!! 

Good luck with the pairing!


----------



## CamdeJong (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm gonna be reading in the news next week: reptile enthusiasts have been dropping dead across the country as they hold their breath in anticipation...


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jun 13, 2011)

very nice pairing rodney, i look forward to seeing what the offspring come out like.

didn't read through the whole thread so i apologise if it has already been asked/answered. are they rhd's?


----------



## ramzee86 (Jun 13, 2011)

You'd Be loving lifeeeee!!! That sight makes you a wealthy man ahahha


----------



## rodney (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes they are rhd s


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Jun 13, 2011)

they are awsome...that woma is something different...very cool. Good luck with the pairing 

Harry


----------



## -Katana- (Jun 13, 2011)

Awesome work Rodney!

I hope you have a vast amount of success breeding this morph.
May I ask was this just an unexpected, but lovely surprise that popped up in a clutch or have you been specifically breeding for this trait?


----------



## StellaDoore (Jun 14, 2011)

That Woma is incredible! Definitely one of the coolest snakes I have ever seen, especially with the bright orange stripe running down his back. Absolutely amazing animal, so jealous of you!


----------



## lizardloco (Jun 14, 2011)

I sooooo want the offspring from that woma!


----------



## wokka (Jun 14, 2011)

Rodney are you breeding back to a parent or sibling?


----------



## rodney (Jun 14, 2011)

wokka breeding her to a sibling


----------



## HerpAddict (Jun 14, 2011)

What is the chance for more black ones? 50-50? 
And how many thousand $$$ are these guys worth?


----------



## hugsta (Jun 14, 2011)

rodney said:


> wokka breeding her to a sibling


 
Any reason why you didn't put the dad back over her?
Good luck with it, I hope she proves well for you.


----------



## wokka (Jun 14, 2011)

Rodney, 
Were there any other dark siblings in the clutch?
Have the parents thrown any more offspring since and have any been dark?.


----------



## rodney (Jun 14, 2011)

wokka I brought this pair of rhd s off someone who bought them from someone so I know nothing off the parents or who originally had them I was told some of their siblings were unusual not black but very white. When she was about 14 months old she started getting black flecks which has continued to what she is now she is about 3 1/2 I suppose I have no idea whether she will pass this on time will tell


----------



## benjamind2010 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'd love to see those white ones


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 18, 2011)

rodney said:


> When she was about 14 months old she started getting black flecks which has continued to what she is now she is about 3 1/2


 Sounds like the opposite of the calico in BHPs. The real killer is that you have to hang onto the entire clutch for a year and a half to see if any have inherited the trait! Nevertheless, it would be worth it. You'd also get a good idea of the genetics, too. I hope it breeds true for you!


----------



## rodney (Jun 20, 2011)

A few people have PM


me for some recent photos these were taken today


----------



## -Katana- (Jun 20, 2011)

Totally wicked morph.


----------



## blakehose (Jun 20, 2011)

That is an awesome snake... Looks as though the head is beginning to go black, too?


----------



## eitak (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry if this has already been asked but I haven't read though the whole thread.

When you bought the woma did it look normal and slowly turned black or did you buy it black? 

Amazing btw


----------



## benjamind2010 (Jun 21, 2011)

It slowly turned black, from what I've read. It was a RHD woma. So, this is good news for those of us who love RHD womas (me included) and please, someone put up a pic of the "white" one mentioned in the thread.


----------



## OeduraAlex21 (Jun 21, 2011)

so beautiful that woma let me know when offspring are available


----------



## Reptilia (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey rodney, Are the ventral scales speckled?

Can you post a pic of her belly?


----------



## rodney (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Scleropages (Jun 23, 2011)

Hope you get some that turn black, and I also hope I can buy a black one of you one day!!!
She looks awesome!


----------



## rodney (Dec 23, 2011)

These are due to hatch in about 3 weeks it will be interesting to see what I get


----------



## Jarden (Dec 23, 2011)

gl mate


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 24, 2011)

Ooh *jealous*... Good luck with the eggs, I hope it goes the way you want, beautiful woma!


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Dec 24, 2011)

Whoa!! That woma is insane! How have I only just seen this thread? 

Do you know if other womas from the same clutch turned black too??

Will definitely be interesting to see the results from her clutch!! Will be keeping an eye on this thread!


sorry, I just answered my own question by actually READING the thread and not just staring at the photos with my jaw dropped haha


----------



## MathewB (Dec 24, 2011)

Hey Rodney old buddy old pal, I'll give my left kidney for that snake or her offspring because GOD DAMN THAT SNAKE IS BLOODY AMAZING!!!!

It's weird because I was thinking about a woma with a black head earlier today


----------



## hrafna (Dec 24, 2011)

MathewB said:


> It's weird because I was thinking about a woma with a black head earlier today



yep they are called blackheaded pythons!


----------



## deebo (Dec 24, 2011)

That woma is insane! I love the orange stripe down its neck. Well done and good luck with the eggs and hatchies.


----------



## Tristis (Dec 24, 2011)

very nice woma, if you dont have room for the hatchlings i do


----------



## sara_sabian (Dec 24, 2011)

fantastic! best of luck with incubation.


----------



## snakes123 (Dec 24, 2011)

amazing snake. Hope incubation goes well and you get what you are hoping for.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Dec 24, 2011)

Ill up Mathews offer giving you both legs for that snake  Warning : They are both arthritis riddled but ay they still work abit ?? 
Btw the person that sold this snake before it turned black would be absolutely spewingggg right now !!! Haha imagine selling a normal woma and it turning into this gem, id hang.....


----------



## viridis (Dec 26, 2011)

Who's lineage of RHD's is it from???? It sure is a different looking animal, very nice Rodney


----------



## Jeffa (Dec 26, 2011)

That is sweet. So what is the official name if this proves hereditary?


----------



## hrafna (Dec 26, 2011)

Jeffa said:


> That is sweet. So what is the official name if this proves hereditary?


 melanistic? sunburnt?


----------



## Jeffa (Dec 26, 2011)

Sunburnt, nice.
A nice easy name that most enthusiasts will know. Not like RPM,RP,jag/caramel/ honey and all the crap that goes with them.
Nice and simple just like me.


----------



## MathewB (Jan 1, 2012)

Jeffa said:


> Sunburnt, nice.
> A nice easy name that most enthusiasts will know. Not like RPM,RP,jag/caramel/ honey and all the crap that goes with them.
> Nice and simple just like me.



Nightstalker? Flamer? Firework? Streaker? Torch? Hot head?

Any updates?


----------



## slide (Jan 1, 2012)

MathewB said:


> Any updates?



My guess would be that the eggs still have 2 weeks to go as one week ago they had 3 weeks

All will be hoping to see great results but as this one didnt change for quite some time it will probably be a year or 2 before any offspring would show change (if it proves out)... just to add to the suspense.


----------



## MathewB (Jan 24, 2012)

Updates?


----------



## shell477 (Jan 24, 2012)

Gaaah the anticipation is driving me crazy!


----------



## benjamind2010 (Jan 24, 2012)

Me too. I would love to know just what line of womas they came from...they look a lot like my male RHD, except peppered with black almost to the point of being solid black.


----------



## rodney (Jan 27, 2012)

*black woma babies*


----------



## Greenmad (Jan 27, 2012)

That is fantastic well done rodney keep us posted on how the color up. Well done.


----------



## hrafna (Jan 27, 2012)

those are awesome! congrats.

have you established the mode of inheritance? co-dom, polygenic or recessive?


----------



## Nighthawk (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow wow wow! Gorgeous! Hello little wrigglers


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 27, 2012)

Just stunning!!! amazing animals.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jan 27, 2012)

That's awesome, very well done. Will you be selling any hatchies in seasons to come?


----------



## Wonder_Woma (Jan 27, 2012)

I absolutely love womas.. however as fascinating as those hatchies are they aren't appealing to the eye (for me) at all!! sure they are different and rare but how boring!!


----------



## Vincey (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow, Wonder_Woma. I thought the complete opposite.. womas aren't really my cup of tea but if I saw one of them, oh boy i'd do just about anything to have one to call my own haha!!


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 27, 2012)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Like a few others I'm not a huge woma fan, but I've just changed my opinion. WOW......................


----------



## RSPcrazy (Jan 27, 2012)

I want one, how much?


----------



## HerpFreak (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow, you must be absolutely stoked!


----------



## Boondocker (Jan 28, 2012)

Well those babies are rather dark! I hope you keep them all so we can see them as they mature.


----------



## benjamind2010 (Jan 28, 2012)

The perfect goal would be a completely solid black woma without any stippling / markings of other colours. So, solid pure black, no purple, orange, red, brown, etc.

A shiny solid pure black woma would be something to behold.


----------



## MathewB (Jan 28, 2012)

I'd rather have a black woma with an orange such as the mother


----------



## congo_python (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow....... congrats Rodney those hatchys look the goods,it will be interesting to see them in months to come.

Cheers 
Congo


----------



## rodney (Jan 29, 2012)

from the sam clutch DSDSCDSDSC_0006.jpgC_0007.jpg_00DSC_0009.jpg13.jpgC_0014.jpge


----------



## dale1988 (Jan 29, 2012)

beautiful looking snake

snakes


----------



## Daryl_H (Jan 29, 2012)

dihsmaj said:


> Shadoma?
> Blacksayi?
> Nightsayi?
> Oh wait, GHOMA!
> (Ghost Woma)



orange headded python?


----------



## Boondocker (Jan 29, 2012)

rodney said:


> from the sam clutch DSDSCDSDSC_0006.jpgC_0007.jpg_00DSC_0009.jpg13.jpgC_0014.jpge



Interesting.
May we know how total number hatched and how many in the clutch are dark?


----------



## gavman (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulations Rodney, a great start to an exciting project. It is going to be fascinating watching these little ones develop. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## slide (Jan 30, 2012)

Congrats, theres some good contrast between those hatchies. Keep us posted with them. 

Aaron


----------



## benjamind2010 (Jan 30, 2012)

I think getting a pure solid black woma is perhaps just a case of selectively breeding these super dark hatchlings together with either the black parent or with each other. Who knows how much they will darken? I'm guessing they might even get darker than the black parent. 

If so, that will be an even better starting point to get pure black womas.The black parent is showing clear hypermelanism, there is no disputing that. 

With enough careful breeding we could see the super form of this trait which would of course be a completely solid black animal without any markings or colours.I think this project is on the right path, and I believe it's only a matter of time before we see a pure black super form of hypermelanistic womas that are pure black right out of the egg.

...imagine blending the super form of hypermelanism with amelanism (albino)...you'd end up with a completely white animal with pink eyes and pink tongue...that would be something to behold. I still think a solid black woma would be nicer than a white albino, but that's just me


----------



## hrafna (Jan 30, 2012)

benjamind2010 said:


> I think getting a pure solid black woma is perhaps just a case of selectively breeding these super dark hatchlings together with either the black parent or with each other. Who knows how much they will darken? I'm guessing they might even get darker than the black parent.
> 
> If so, that will be an even better starting point to get pure black womas.The black parent is showing clear hypermelanism, there is no disputing that.
> 
> ...


you can't line breed an animal for a specific trait (polygenic gene) to get a hypermelanistic or melanistic animal (recessive gene). if you bred a predominantly black animal that has been line bred for that trait and you bred it to an albino you wouldn't get the animal you are talking about.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 30, 2012)

They are absolutely awesome, womas were already my favourite, who'd have thought they would just keep getting better and better.


----------



## Spidergirl (Feb 14, 2012)

Very cool thread!!! The bubs are absolutely lovley.. I have such a soft spot for Womas!! These are exiting


----------



## Shadow86 (Feb 14, 2012)

these are stunning.i was wondering about this thread the other day.what kinda ratio of dark to normal was there?if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## woody101 (Apr 9, 2012)

Please update on these little beauties


----------



## Jeffa (Jun 24, 2012)

How are these guys coming along?


----------



## congo_python (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes updates please Rodney.


----------



## damian83 (Jun 24, 2012)

Den from Den Pythons said:


> That Woma is insane! Deserves it's own thread with pics from hatchling to adult...



+1 
Lovely colours and nice striped too


----------



## Umbral (Aug 6, 2012)

I wanted to bump in the hope of new progression pictures  I love womas and love the new morph!


----------



## snakefreak16 (Aug 6, 2012)

updates please


----------



## Static89 (Aug 6, 2012)

these guys are amazing. any updates on the hatchies?

and a recent pic of the coastal? looks awesome too


----------



## Umbral (Aug 6, 2012)

Stop stealing my bump, its mine and only I can bump it.... Filfthy bump thiefs! sheesh whats the world coming to when not even your bumps are safe?


----------



## Static89 (Aug 6, 2012)

*bump*


----------



## Goth-Girl (Aug 6, 2012)

That Woma is Awsome!! Luv it!!


----------



## Braidotti (Sep 25, 2012)

Any updates


----------



## BIGBANG (Sep 26, 2012)

what was decided on for a name for these black womas? or is it still open?


----------



## Lord-Doom (Sep 29, 2012)

BIGBANG said:


> what was decided on for a name for these black womas? or is it still open?



We have the term 'sex on wheels' for hot cars, this Woma is 'sex on scales' IMO, just gorgeous!


----------



## Womagaunt (Sep 29, 2012)

Are you selling them, if so for how much ?
They look crazy!


----------



## benjamind2010 (Sep 29, 2012)

If you can produce a solid black woma from hatching, they'd go for say, $10,000. Solid black bluetongues were going for $1500 at some point.


----------



## Shotta (Jan 21, 2013)

are there any updates on these lovely snakes??

- - - Updated - - -

are there any updates on these lovely snakes??


----------



## snakebag (Jan 21, 2013)

Pretty sure snake ranch has the black woma now.


----------



## Shotta (Jan 21, 2013)

oh really? thanks for that ill have to dig around


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 21, 2013)

Yeh, Snake Ranch showed some pics of it on another forum. Very cool looking woma indeed.


----------



## bohdi13 (May 5, 2013)

Any updates on these beauty's?


----------



## turtle (Jul 1, 2013)

Update anyone.


----------



## saintanger (Jul 1, 2013)

also wanting to see updates on these woma's they are so beautiful.


----------



## dragondragon (Jul 1, 2013)

Those womas are all awesome great job


----------



## Aussie-Python-97 (Dec 22, 2013)

an update would be great, it's been a while!


----------



## Umbral (Dec 22, 2013)

It was sold to Snake Ranch who have posted a few pics on here and on their Facebook page if you wanted to see how it's going.


----------



## shaunyboy (Dec 31, 2013)

thats 2 very interesting snakes you have there mate

they're both that good looking i can't pick a favorite

cheers shaun


----------



## MyMitchie (Jan 1, 2014)

Can't believe Black Woma came out of Old Bar!! Most of my family live there and its the most least expected place for such a morph to come out of haha


----------



## Swampdonkey (Jan 1, 2014)

Why is it that those pics are the same as rhe last posting and the one before that? Do you have any recent ones?


----------

